# Where are my Glasses??? (Tracer)



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Pardon my gushy, silly, puppy talk... Im kind of a goof ball!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That was great Mary. Tracer is a very clever boy. He sure does love to please.


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

Tracer is soooooo handsome! AND smart! :


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

Okay Mary
What did you do with the baby Tracer that I saw last summer? when did that big golden move into your house and take his place? He has gotten beautiful. 
Missed seeing ya this summer.

beth, moose and angel


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That Tracer is smart and goodlooking.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Beauty and brains!! He is gorgeous.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Missed you too Beth....your island will always be linked in my memories of Tracer


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

How did you train him to do that? That is just the coolest thing! Good boy, Tracer. I guess the name fits!


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Now that was just precious!!!!!!!! Good Boy Tracer!!!!!

And don't feel bad, I talk to mine like that all the time too!


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

That's awesome! What a good-looking guy he is. I loved your doggie talk, especially at the end. LOL


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

He is the kind of dog that just wants to please and will do anything to make you happy..

One day he picked my glasses up off the desk...rather then scold or take them away, I smiled and asked him to bring them to me...he was thrilled to help...

When he found out that glasses made me happy...there really wasn't anything to teach... I just rewarded what he did by accident.

I generally keep my glasses in three places..so he knows where to look first..
If he cant find a pair in those places....he will go looking through the house. However if Ive picked them all up or moved them around and he cant find them..Im just as likely to get my shoe!


----------



## marleysmummy (Jul 11, 2008)

He is so handsome! I need to train Marley how to do this, I spent a long time yesterday looking for my glasses and found them.........on my face!!!


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

LOOOVE the puppy talk, Mary!  Tracer is such a smart boy. I loved the video you posted a while ago of Tracer bringing you his dinner bowl, too.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Clever boy! Now you just have to teach him to clean the doggy drool off them with his tail!


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

That's pretty amazing. Smart boy.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Smart boy, Chewie would of ate them..LOL

He is so beautiful!


----------

